# Nikon, CGC



## Liesje

He passed! Oh my gosh! lol. We've worked harder on the three minute separation than all other nine items combined (actually he passed all of those when he was about 10 months old). Finally he let me leave without whining, pacing or barking.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom




----------



## GSDElsa

Yay!! Congrats. See, the competitior in him came through when it mattered!


----------



## Jason L

Congrats!!!! I'm sure he did it in fine style too.


----------



## jaggirl47

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## emjworks05

Thats awesome, you must be so proud Lies!


----------



## rperry

<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Century Gothic'>Yippie!!! I really should do that again with Schumi ... </span></span>


----------



## Zisso

Congrats!! That is huge in my book cause I know my 2 will do the same. We are going to start a CGC class in about 2 weeks


----------



## Castlemaid

<----- I LOVE this little guy!! 

Awesome job, Lies and Nikon!!! Looks like you finally got through his puppy brain!!!


----------



## Kayla's Dad

Huge







Lies and Nikon!


----------



## MelissaHoyer

That's awesome!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

YEAH!!!!

Congrats and well done on all the hard work.


----------



## Brightelf

YEAAAHHHH!! Way to go Liesje and Nikon! You're entitled to a voctory dance or two or three! Nailing that separation for the CGC isn't easy, and you did a GREAT job! CONGRATULATIONS on the CGC!


----------



## samralf

Yay!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Liesje

Thanks guys. I employed the run-him-to-compliance strategy. DH took him for a 3 mile jog, then I played fetch with him at the club for 20 minutes before the test. He probably ran about ten miles this morning! That's what it takes to get him down to the "normal" level of the other dogs. When we did the separation, he sat up, but didn't stand up (last time he failed b/c he paced "excessively").


----------



## Barb E

Congrats Lies!


----------



## GranvilleGSD

Way to go Lies and Nikon! That separation is the hardest part, especially if you have a noisy dog to begin with (Berlin...)


----------



## DancingCavy

Congratulations! I knew you guys could do it. Something about that 3-minute separation really seems to stump a lot of dogs. I'm so happy you and Nikon were able to earn his CGC. Way to go!


----------



## Liesje

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoSomething about that 3-minute separation really seems to stump a lot of dogs.


I've heard from multiple CGC evaluators that it is usually the hardest thing for GSDs.

I felt bad for Nikon b/c for SchH we *want* the dog to be super attached, really pumped up and excited to work with ME. In his crate, he is fine, he understands that crate = shush and settle, but being tethered, left alone, or left with another stranger with out the security and cue of the crate is another story...


----------



## lhczth




----------



## JenM66

The 3 minutes out of sight was our big downfall to when taken the first time. They just love us so







!! Congrats!!


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: JenM66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3 minutes out of sight was our big downfall to when taken the first time. They just love us so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !! Congrats!!


this has always been Tildens problem... it took so long to see any improvement that he's now regressed in some other areas. ah well... no rush for us.

way to go Lies & Nikon... and to think just a day ago you were worried


----------



## doggiedad

do it Nikon, do it!!!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum

I love seeing our European dogs out there getting any AKC award!!!!!

Lee


----------



## Deejays_Owner




----------



## Lynn_P

That's fantastic... BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9




----------



## Skye'sMom

Great work for both of you! Way to go and job well done.


----------



## SunCzarina

Yay for Nikon!


----------



## Debbieg

Congratulations! I hope I can get that far with Benny some day. He barks as soon as I get out of sight. That one will be a miracle for us


----------



## Liesje

You will! This past spring I thought I'd never be able to train or walk him near another dog without throwing a fit, or let me go out the door without barking.

He did the entire test without a single bark and only started barking at the end when he got a new toy for his "graduation" (she gave him a ball on a rope...he went nuts!).


----------



## LARHAGE

Congratulations!!!!!!! Way to go!!!!


----------



## TxRider

Congrats!

I hope my girls can pass it one day, my hard part will be the other dogs, my girl can't stand not saying hello to them and giving a lick in the face.


----------



## BJDimock




----------



## GSDTrain

Don't know how I missed this!

Congrats Lies and Nikon


----------

